# Fun with lure tape



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought some holographic decal tape at Pat Catans and applied it to some of my homemade spoons and also used it on some blade baits. It holds up great in water by itself, but I clear coated them anyways. This picture isn't the greatest but for some reason I cannot take a good pic with my daughters camera and mine is broken. At any rate you can see that the results are pretty cool. Layering colors can really make for some interesting effects. I caught two walleye the other day on a silver sparkle one.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Man those look sweet! Nice and sparkly! I still haven't made any but I will be in the future. Nice work!


----------

